#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Every learning Thai book ever written.

## 9999

I posted a link here a while back to a .zip fil download with heaps and heaps of Thai learning material. I lost it, and can't find it on the search here or the net. chooai dooai!

----------


## blue

maybe this ?

http://kickass.to/thai-and-lao-langu...-t6474442.html

----------


## 9999

cheers, that's a good one but not it. This other one had shitloads of books and different audios and stuff, was a much bigger file.

----------


## blue

ok  hopefully  it will pop up one day !

 but how much bigger was it ?

my link is a fat bastard 8 gig...
that 
 ''#24 In-Flight Thai    Learn Before You Land.rar	64.23 MB''
looks the one  for last minute lazy me.




> Thai and Lao Language Learning Pack (Updated) (Size: 8.17 GB)
> 
> 16 Practical Thai Conversation Video
>  		00 Тайский язык Курс чтения для начинающих.pdf	1.97 MB
>  		01 Improving your Thai Pronunciation A Guide to Mastering Thai Sounds.pdf	8.52 MB
>  		01 Improving your Thai Pronunciation Audio.rar	69.35 MB
>  		02 Teach Yourself Thai Conversation Audio.rar	67.38 MB
>  		02 Teach Yourself Thai Conversation.pdf	3.86 MB
>  		03 Teach Yourself Thai Audio.rar	50.13 MB
> ...

----------

